# SoCal Vintage BMW Registration and Tshirt Updates



## leonine99 (Jun 8, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Drivers..... 

It's almost Meet time....ack! Ok, John and I decided that its silly to raise registration rates until day of the Meet, so registration will remain $20/car $35 Car/Swap Space until registration closes the night before the meet. If you show up at the Meet unregistered (with a proper car of course) the fee will be $25 cash. 

It would be really helpful to those that are planning to go to the event to register as soon as possible. We are trying to get hard, accurate headcounts for both food and tshirts, and we want to make sure there is enough of both for everyone there. Speaking of tshirts....we have a rockin' image for out tshirts and I wanted to share it with all of you....go to our website at socalvintagebmw.com to view it. 
Jeff 
SoCal Vintage BMW


----------

